# Suche Hilfe für meine Gilden HP



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich habe demnächst in WoW vor eine neue 10 Mann Gilde zu gründen und habe dafür auch schon einen entsprechenden Raidplaner mit EQDKP und ein Forum mit Phpbb3 erstellt. Nun fehlt natürlich noch eine richtige Homepage auf die News etc. gepackt werden. 
Ich habe auch schon ein passendes Design gefunden. Das ganze ist ein Ilch Template mit Flash Inhalt.Link hier
So, nun zum eigendlichen Problem: Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze auf den Freehost Server bringe.

Den Raidplaner und das Forum habe ich auch nur mit Hilfe einer Anleitung erstellt ( Eqdkp und phpbb3 datein mit file zilla auf den freehost server hochgeladen und installiert).

Deswegen suche ich hiermit, jemanden der die Daten auf meine HP bringt und alles richtig einstellt oder mir dabei helfen kann. Das Template ist wie gesagt schon vorhanden.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für alle ernst gemeinten Antworten!

LG Jaffar Cake


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Das Newssystem ist doch in EQDKP Plus drin.

Du musst das ganze halt auf einen Webspace per FTP hochladen und auf dem Webserver einrichten, nicht lokal bei dir.
Ist das Template denn auch für EQDKP Plus geeignet?

Oder willst du von EQDKP Plus "nur" den Raidplaner verwenden, wenn ja, ist es etwas überdimensioniert.

Ansonsten würde ich dir Raten nicht irgendeinen Free-Hoster zu nehmene. Webspace+Domains kosten doch kaum noch Geld.


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Ich möchte halt die Homepage für News benutzen und dort den Raidplaner und das Forum verlinken. Das Design von EQDKP ist jetzt nicht so besonders, gerade wenn Leute die sich bewerben wollen auf die Seite kommen. Die Homepage soll sowas wie das Vorzeigestück der Gilde sein, was auch mit dem Template bestimmt funktionieren würde.

Ich habe schon versucht die Datein mit File Zilla auf den Freehost Server zu laden, aber dadurch entsteht nur lauter Chaos auf der HP.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Was meinst du mit "Entsteht nur Chaos".

Wie hast du die Dateien hochgeladen? Hast du das EQDKP Paket genommen, entpackt und anschließend die entpackten Dateien, so wie sie sind hochgeladen?
Hast du denn überhaupt eine Datenbank und welchen Hoster verwendest du?

Hast du das EQDKP eingerichtet?
Hast du das Forum eingerichtet?


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Das Forum, sowie EQDKP sind vollständig eingerichtet und funktionstüchtig. Ich habe das Datenpaket von EQDKP und phpbb3 runtergeladen, entpackt, per ftw hochgeladen und auf der MySQL Datenbank installiert.
Ich benutze den Freehoster Kilu.

Was ich mit "entsteht nur Chaos" meine kannst du dir ja selbst anschauen


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Aha, da macht dieses Template ärger.

Ich lad das mal kurz auf meinen Webspace hoch und schau mir es mal an.

Edit:

Ich denke mal, du hast das genauso hochgeladen wie ich. Nur sind da die Pfadangaben total fehlerhaft.

Die css-Datei sollte unter include/designs/wow_flash_lernvid.com/ liegen, genauso wie die .js-Dateien.

Bearbeite einfach mal die index-Datei und entferne die Pfadangaben zu den Dateien.


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Ok super


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Hier das Ergebnis:
http://www.kaepteniglo.de/1/

und hier der Download des gesamten Pakets mit gefixter-HTML-Datei: http://www.kaepteniglo.de/1/wow_flash_ilch_lernvid.com.zip


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie ich das mache. Wie ich schon sagte kenne ich mich mit dem ganzen Thema Null aus. : /
Edit: Ah das sieht doch schon viel besser aus...Vielen Dank^^


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Eine Frage hätte ich zum Schluss noch und zwar: wie stell ich das ganze jetzt ein? Auf der Seite sind bis jetzt ja nur das Design und die ganzen Programmiercodes zu sehen. 
Muss ich ich da irgendeine Programmiersprache beherrschen umd das ganze einzustellen? Ich dachte eigendlich dass ich die Website per Menü einstellen bzw installieren kann, so wie EQDKP :>


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Sorry, da muss ich passen.

Schau dir mal die Kommentare auf der Seite an, wo es angeboten wird. Vielleicht findest du da was.

Aber letztendlich ist das ganze jetzt nur eine HTML-Datei und ein StyleSheet. Wenn du da jetzt was ändern willst (News, etc.) wirst du wahrscheinlich diese Datei bearbeiten müssten oder ein anderes Newssystem noch implementieren müssen.


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Ich hab mal die Kommentare durchgelesen und was ganz interessantes gefunden:

Ein ilch Template / Design zu installieren ist nicht schwer.
Erst lädst du es bei uns runter und enpackst die .zip Datei mit einem Tool wie Winrar, 7zip oder Winzip.
Danach startest du dein FTP Programm und gehst auf deinen Webspace in das ilch Verzeichnis > include/designs/ 

Dorst lädsts du dann den ganzen Template Ordner hoch (world_of_warcr aft.....)
Im Anschluss musst du nur noch im ilch als Admin einloggen und dort das Design als Standard setzen. In manchen Fällen musst du schauen ob du eine Design switcher Box auf der Startseite hast, und dort auch das Design wechseln.

Weißt du wo ich auf meinem Webspace das ilch Verzeichnis finde?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

> ilch Templates Hier finden Sie Templates für das beliebte Clan CMS ilch.
> Informationen zu ilch findet man unter www.ilch.de



Das sind also Templates für ein anderes CMS, daher waren da auch diese Pfadangaben in der HTML-Datei.


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Ich glaub das ganze übersteigt meine Kenntnisse. Wenn ich niemanden finde der mir das einrichtet, lass ich lieber die Finger davon. Ist glaub ich besser so^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Ist doch nicht schwer.

Ilch herunterladen, entpacken und auf den Webspace laden + installieren. Anschließend das Template kopieren (wie oben erwähnt) und los geht's


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Was für ein Ilch soll ich denn herunterladen? Kannst du mir vielleicht den Download Link geben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Links oben steht "Download now", dann landest du auf http://www.ilch.de/downloads-show-1526.html dort dann auf "Diese Datei herunterladen" klicken.

Wie man es installiert, steht dann in der info.txt


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Super Danke! Dann werd ich das jetzt mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Mh er zeigt mir nur an das meine MySQL Daten ( PW Benutzer) falsch sind. Muss ich die in irgendeins der Files eintragen?


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2010)

Im Info steht es ja eigentlich:



> i n s t a l l a t i o n
> - alle Dateien hochladen.
> - der config.php chmod 666 geben.
> - install.php im browser aufrufen
> - nach der Installation install.php und install.sql löschen.



Wenn Du die install.php aufrufst wird er sicherlich auch  Daten für die mySQL wie Hostname, Datenbankname, Benutzername, Passwort abfragen.
Gibst Du da Murks ein hat das Ding keinen Zugriff auf die DB 

Sicherlich wird er die Daten dann in ein Config File schreiben dass Du noch editieren könntest.


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

AH das Hilft mir schonmal weiter. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen wie ich die install.php öffne. Wenn ich auf meine Hp gehe komm ich erst gar nicht in den Index um eine Datei auszuwählen.


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2010)

http://deinedomain.de/install.php

Und die Domain sollte dann natürlich direkt auf das Verzeichnis verweisen in dem der Kram liegt.


----------



## greenoano (4. November 2010)

Soo die Seite ist nun endlich fertig. Das einzigste was noch gemacht werden muss, ist das Banner mit Photoshop zu bearbeiten.
Ich bedanke mich bei Kaepteniglo und Tikume für eure Hilfe.
Falls ihr euch die fertige Hp,Forum und Raidplaner anschauen wollt, könnt ihr gerne auf http://overload-nethersturm.co.de/ gehen.

LG Jaffar Cake

* 
*


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Noch zwei Hinweise:

1. Sie zu dass, die Links (Forum & Raidplaner) nicht in einem neuen Fenster aufgehen, das ist nicht praktisch
2. Beim DKP-System deaktivier mal alles bis auf den Raidplaner

PS: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass man auch alles mit einem CMS (EQDKP) hätte erledigen können, das ist aber meine Meinung. Damit hätte man sich nur 1x registrieren müssen und man hätte im Forum/EQDKP sich angemeldet. So muss man sich bis zu 3x registrieren, ob das allen gefällt?


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

Danke für die Hinweise, aber ich möchte in meiner Gilde auch ein DKP System nutzen, also brauche ich die anderen Punkte auch^^
Und das die Links sich in einem neuen Fenster öffnen kann ich leider nicht umstellen. Schätze dazu müsste ich in irgendeiner Datei was umschreiben.

Ich hätte aber nochmal eine Frage und zwar: Wie finde ich herraus welches News Modul bzw. welche Schriftart diese Gilde benutzt? Wenn ich auf meiner Seite eine News schreibe ist neben der Nachricht auch so ein komisches Newsbild, was ich nicht möchte. AUßerdem kann ich niergendwo die Schriftart oder Farbe verstellen, was mich auch sehr stört, da dass Newsmodul von dem Ilch Template nicht gerade eine Schönheit ist.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal weiterhelfen

LG Jaffar Cake


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2010)

Die nutzen doch auch ilch, sieht man doch sofort 
Schreib doch mal ne News auf die Seite, damit man auch was sieht 
Ich vermute mal, die CSS-Datei wurde von denen verändert.


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

Hab gerade mal zum Test ne News geschrieben.
Wie man schön sieht ist vor dem Namen des Autors so ein komisches Bild und die Schrift passt auch überhaupt nicht zum Rest der HP.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2010)

Sorry, aber die nutzen ein komplett anders System. Die nutzen Joomla für ihre HP.

Was du machen kannst, um das Bild wegzubekommen ist folgendes.
In der Datei include\templates\news.htm ist folgende Zeile:

```
<div style="float:left; width:20%; text-align:center; ">{kate}</div>
```
diese änderst du in

```
<div style="float:left; width:20%; text-align:center; ">&nbsp;</div>
```

Da verschwindet das Bild.

Den Textstil musst du halt in der CSS-Datei anpassen.
Das müsste in der Style.css-Datei die Stelle mit 

```
td
{
  font-family: 'Trebuchet MS';
  font-size: 12px;
}
```
 sein.


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

Ok das hilft mir schonmal weiter, das Bild ist endlich weg. Weißt du vielleicht auch wie ich die Schriftfarbe der Überschrift und des Newstextes ändern kann?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2010)

Mal so ne ganz kurze Frage: Hast du überhaupt ein wenig Ahnung von HTML, CSS & Co.?

Schau dir die CSS-Datei an, direkt unter dem td-Teil ist folgender:

```
/* Hyperlinks */
a, #left_col .Cmite a, #left_col .Cnorm a, #left_col .Cdark a
{
  color: #8a2424;
  font-family: 'Trebuchet MS';
	font-size: 11px;
	text-decoration: underline;
}
```

Da kannst du jetzt das Layout für Links überarbeiten. Beachte aber, dass dann auch der "0 Kommentare"-Text mit geändert wird. Wenn du das nicht willst, musst du dafür einen eigenen CSS-Abschnitt definieren.


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

Ok super danke nochmal. Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein ich habe leider absolut keine Ahnung von irgendwelchem Programmiersprachen oder sonstigem was in diese Richtung geht. : /


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2010)

Ok, dann schau dir mal die bitte die Grundlagen von HTML & CSS an. Ist ja nicht schwer 

Und mit Programmieren hat das 0,00000 zu tun.


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

Kennst du vielleicht eine gute Seite, wo die Grundlagen für Anfänger erklärt werden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2010)

http://selfhtml.org/


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

Na da hab ich ja einiges zu lesen  Danke nochmal


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

So ich hab mir jetzt nochmal die Mühe gemacht und hab das ganze auf Joomla umgeändert. Es ist auch bis auf die Links alles eingerichtet.
Jetzt habe ich aber leider wieder ein Problem und zwar, dass die neue Seite extrem laggt. Woran liegt das?

Edit: Ich habe festgestellt, dass wenn ich den Link im Browser per Hand eingebe, die Seite dann nicht flüssig läuft. Wenn ich aber auf einen Link der auf meine Seite führt klicke, läuft sie flüssig.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2010)

Ich hab erhlich gesagt keinen Unterschied festgestellt. Die Seite lädt in beiden Fällen ganz normal. So viel ist ja nicht drauf, dass sie laggen könnte.

Das einzige was sein kann, dass der Hoster sehr viele Seiten auf einem Server hostet. Wenn sehr viele davon dynamischen Inhalt haben, kann das etwas laggen.

Aber was ich dir schon mal ans Herz gelegt habe: Besorg dir eigenen Webspace und eine Domain. Wenn du, wie du sagst, die Webseite als "Aushängeschild" haben willst, sollte die Domain auch eine richtige .de-Domain sein und nicht eine von so einem "Zwischenhändler".


----------



## greenoano (5. November 2010)

Mh vielleicht werd ich mir wirklich eine richtige .de Domain holen. Ich muss ja sowieso schon den Teamspeak Server bezahlen ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2010)

hmm irgendwie mag dich WOT net besonders (Web of Trust, Addon für Firefox) deine Site hat, bei egal welchen Link miese Bewertungen, deswegen nehme ich mal an das dies wat mit deinem Hoster zu tun hat. Solltest also mal wirklich überlegen dir ne Domain und en Webspace zu besorgen wie iglo schon angedeutet hat.

Gruß


----------

